
Ask HN: What % of your home is a tax writeoff? - dvduval
My wife and I both work from home. A large part of our apartment is our workspace. Generally, when we are &quot;off&quot; work we go out or sleep. Just curious for tax purposes what others have used as a percent of their home being considered their work space, and what did you do to make sure you were following guidelines.
======
uberman
Are you self employed? As a result of the TCJA, for the tax years 2018 through
2025, you cannot deduct home office expenses if you are an employee.

see also: [https://turbotax.intuit.com/tax-tips/small-business-
taxes/th...](https://turbotax.intuit.com/tax-tips/small-business-taxes/the-
home-office-deduction/L1RZyYxzv)

I strongly caution you to talk to a small business tax expert.

------
pwg
The best answer you can be given is: consult a tax attorney.

Why is this the best answer? Because doing the wrong thing can result in
expensive penalties.

